
Personal Notes on Corman Lisp 3.1 Release (2018) - rbc
https://chaoticlab.io/lisp/update/2018/12/30/corman-3-1-release.html
======
rbc
I'm posting this on the occasion of my return to LISP for some personal
programming projects. I've owned a Corman Common Lisp license in the past.
It's good to see it released as open source, and that maintenance has been
picked up again.

